# Newest Works



## lumberjackchef (Apr 21, 2013)

It been a while since I've posted but here's a couple of my latest. First one of a recent perched screaming eagle and the next one is of a murder of crows we carved in front of a soon to open haunted B&B in Galena KS on the historic Route 66 tour, and the last one is a vintage golfer in full swing at the Briarbrook Country Club in Carl Junction, Mo.
















For more pics of the crow carve click here Murder Of Crows Photos by lumberjackchef | Photobucket
For more pics of the vintage golfer click here Briarbrook Country Club Carving Photos by lumberjackchef | Photobucket


----------



## woodie butcher (Apr 22, 2013)

very cool looking,like all of them a bunch


----------



## Boydt8 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Birds!*

That is some nice carving! Keep up the great carving!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Jun 6, 2013)

Always great to see your photos! Did you carve the crows all from one piece of wood, or did you carve them separately and attach them to the branches?


----------



## brokenbudget (Jun 6, 2013)

that right there is fraking awesome work!
that 'machine' guy has nothing on you


----------



## john taliaferro (Jun 12, 2013)

WOW:msp_thumbup: Your special.


----------

